

Actuatr: Open Your Data To Developers Instantly - dpapathanasiou
http://www.actuatr.com/

======
proletarian
1\. Thanks for pointing out elev.at - nice service. I hadn't seen that. Nice
that it makes an API out of stuff that's already on the web. 2\. Feedback link
should not cover anything if your screen width is >~960px. Anyone else having
a problem? 3\. Wonder if '/' is confusing other people. I'll ask around... 4\.
Eek.. that's what happens when you grab a name and use it. I'm not married to
it but I'll have to keep it at least for this competition. 5\. Yep right now
the upload limit is 100k so I can monitor and manage the load in the early
days but that is going to change soon.

------
nwatson
As this involves dealing with data sources, flows, and presentation, Actuatr
may get some scrutiny from the reporting/reporting-services company Actuate
(see <http://www.actuate.com>)..

------
dpapathanasiou
Similar to elev.at (<http://elev.at/>), it's a way of converting legacy &
proprietary data formats to a web-accessible version.

------
nfg
The 'Feedback' link on the left covers the main content for me in FF 3.5.5 on
32bit Vista.

------
andrewcooke
silly little detail - the "/" between options top right made me think it was a
breadcrumbs style path. gave me one of those "wtf? that can't be right. oh...
right." moments (which is probably not a good thing).

------
please
does it really only allow you to upload 100k of data?

